# Husband and I are going out somewhere fun.. while we are talking about looking sexy



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Opinions on this dress?

https://www.venus.com/viewproduct.aspx?BRANCH=7~72~&ProductDisplayID=58000&CLR=GL

For those willing to risk FB ads for dresses. DH says I have a very sexy back... so.

Thanks!


----------



## Don't Panic (Apr 2, 2017)

Super sexy! Your husband will LOVE it, have fun!!! >


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Like that Justin Timberlake song........bringing sexy "back"


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

It's January - you're going to freeze your tits off.


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

Love the gold color.

2 thumbs up.

Very sexy.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> It's January - you're going to freeze your tits off.


Places tend to have hear indoors which is a beautiful thing!


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Just make sure to wear your full length mink to walk from the car to the building.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> It's January - you're going to freeze your tits off.




I was gonna say the same thing 
Also how can these dresses be so cheap? Are they made of shiny paper?
(I’m sure it’s a nice dress)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Meeeeeeeeeoooooooowwwwwww


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

inmyprime said:


> I was gonna say the same thing
> Also how can these dresses be so cheap? *Are they made of shiny paper?*
> (I’m sure it’s a nice dress)
> 
> ...


They're made of cold (brrr) polyester.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

I loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooove Venus!

Every year I used to buy my new bikini from them and it would come shipped in a box not much bigger than a cigarette pack. LMAO!! 

You're going to be quite the hottie in that dress!


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Every year I used to buy my new bikini from them and it would come shipped in a box not much bigger than a cigarette pack.



Smoking hot!   
(Too predictable?)




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

inmyprime said:


> Smoking hot!
> (Too predictable?)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Better than mine ....... I was going to say "Lucky Strike" for her old man.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooove Venus!
> 
> Every year I used to buy my new bikini from them and it would come shipped in a box not much bigger than a cigarette pack. LMAO!!


Yeah I get my suits there too. They are not expensive but not total crap either. 



> You're going to be quite the hottie in that dress!


Thanks!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Wow!

Rock it. 

btw, I also think my wife has a very sexy back. For some reason, bare shoulders are a turn on. 

I recommend you only wear that dress if you're looking to get mauled.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Wow!
> 
> Rock it.
> 
> ...


I was planning to wear it while making dinner tonight and groaning about how all he ever wants is sex. NOT!


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

It doesn't really do it for me - but that's fine, I'm not the "target". Clearly many men really like it. 

I expect though that if my wife wore it, it would be beautiful.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

I LOVE that! I love how that kind of material moves with a woman's body.

I remember an episode of Living Single, where Kadeshia met up with her high school boyfriend. Telling the other girls her story, she says, "And then my CLOOOTHES fell off! That's what this dress reminds me of.

It's dripping with sex. I seriously doubt you two will make it out the door. LOL


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

StarFires said:


> I LOVE that! I love how that kind of material moves with a woman's body.
> 
> I remember an episode of Living Single, where Kadeshia met up with her high school boyfriend. Telling the other girls her story, she says, "And then my CLOOOTHES fell off! That's what this dress reminds me of.
> 
> It's dripping with sex. I seriously doubt you two will make it out the door. LOL


In all seriousness, I have a backup dress just in case that happens.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

I have sexy time all worked out. That's the easy part. I was thinking more of a non-sexual appreciation token. Not ALL the guys here can possibly be motivated entirely by their units?!??


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Wooops. Wrong thread sorry.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Whoo hoo, I LOVE it!!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

NobodySpecial said:


> I was planning to wear it while making dinner tonight and groaning about how all he ever wants is sex. NOT!


Now that's funny right there. A simple LOL won't do. Thanks for a healthy belly laugh! Well done.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

NobodySpecial said:


> I have sexy time all worked out. That's the easy part. I was thinking more of a non-sexual appreciation token. Not ALL the guys here can possibly be motivated entirely by their units?!??


Entirely, well no, not entirely... but mostly...

And honestly people, the small of a woman's back, just before her ***, we all agree that is the sexiest part of a woman's body, right?


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

I like the dress. My wife has a few like it, the only potential problem I see is the way the straps have multiple attachment points in the back. It could lead to it not fitting quite right or bunching leaving you adjusting it all night.


----------

